# The Digit wars



## keerthi teja (Mar 29, 2010)

*"Subscribers Only*


* Digit Rewind DVD, with an hour and a half of video exploration of the history of computing*
* Digit Mini, Fun Computing facts, trivia and puzzles"*

Y only for Subcribers ??? x-(
Digit is also doing Partiality (
like politicians....

Those subscribers are getting discount and special issues...

Y not for News stand Buyers... ??
We people are paying Full amount(Rs: 150) But not getting any special issues...


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [April 2010]*

@revolution

+200.....if DIGIT will do as politians.....tab ham "party"hilaa denge......[sorry digit for saying so]... 
@DIGIT...we can buy then another mag but for your'll sake we r taking april's issue.....
   you'll get more profit in sales this year also by subscribers or non-subscribers by d people who don't use digit.com


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [April 2010]*

what the heck is this 

*The Digit Rewind DVD and **Digit Mini *only for Subscribers 
this is totally insane, we the non-subscribers pay more than the subscribers and we are being trieted like this... we should also get those special tings as the subscribers get... y partiality to the subscribers...
this is really bad digit...
i'm really disappointed by this move of Digit to get more subscriber

ha ha ham party hila denge


----------



## DigitCritic (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [April 2010]*

So it is like penalty for non-subscribers for giving 25-30 to newstand sales person ? Secondly if digit does not like its readers to buy it from news stand they can stop distributing their magazine through this distribution network and just make available their magazine to their subscribers only.

I bet you and digit will know the importance of newstand sales person distribution network then 

Another fact you overlook is that even as subscriber you are not paying the MRP ... you get copies at discount rate ... which is the main benefit of subscribing. 

If you want to support their decision then atleast raise valid points... like subscribing by readers helps digit in management its business better. If you know the number of copies which are going to be sold in advance you can plan better etc....


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [April 2010]*

*Digit is at it again. gimmicks to increase their subscription database. they want more subscribers which they are trying to get through stuff like this...If your intentions were to really provide extra stuff to subscribers than to get more subscribers, then you would not post about the free extra stuff you are giving to your subscribers on this forum, rather just send it to them silently.*


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Preview + Feedback [April 2010]*



rhitwick said:


> If u non subscribers also want free candy, then obviously u need to subscribe
> 
> 
> Only subscribers gives the assurance that they have faith on the mag and whatever happens there will still be people who are waiting for the next issue...



*Subscribers don't subscribe to prove their loyalty or faith, they do so to save money and to get other benefits.*


----------



## Raaabo (Apr 30, 2010)

Just shifting posts here for people who want to argue in depth for or against Digit. Instead of crowding up the feedback threads.


----------



## jayantr7 (May 3, 2010)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....DIGIT

don't do this type of thing again...otherwise .....


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 3, 2010)

well i guess its a good marketing strategy .


----------



## gagan007 (May 4, 2010)

I know it is good strategy, but non-subscribers like me who are purchasing Digit nearly every month are hugely disappointed. If they care for their readers, they should change their strategy. Anyways it is actually upto them, anyone else has nay say about that.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 5, 2010)

yea.. true !


----------

